

Ask HN: DropZap has a high rating in the US app store. How should I market it? - amichail

Demo video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ub6gCU03iE<p>App store link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropzap/id338490375?mt=8<p>What should I do to market this game?
======
peteysd
Marketing is something that you probably should have been thinking about well
before you released the game. That said, at least you're thinking about it
now. A lot of app developers think that "if you build it, they will come" and
with all the noise in the App Store, that's just not going to happen.

Presumably your game has a specific target audience in mind, so the goal of
your marketing efforts should be to reach out to that audience. Figure out
where your audience lives online.

As a last resort, you could drop a link onto HN and hope people follow it. ;)

~~~
amichail
Do you have any specific suggestions? Should I use AdMob?

------
DenisM
peteysd is sort of right - a target audience has to be established before the
app is developed. Otherwise you're creating an app "for everyone", and the
truth is that selling apps "for everyone" is much much harder than for
specific target. Targeting is king.

In your case I suggest to target people who like brain-teasers and also tetris
communities - there must be some of those. You need to find them and talk to
them. Another angle is teachers and people working with children - you can try
to pass it as "helping develop brain, reaction, quick-thinking" or whatnot. A
long shot, but it doesn't look like you have too many options.

A few practical advices:

You can't improve what you don't measure. First step - stop sending out iTunes
links and start sending out shorted and click-counted linkshare iTunes links -
not only you will know how many people clicked, you will also know how many of
them buy.

Your demo video is doing a god job but is too long. Make it 30-60 seconds to
improve chances of people even _starting_ to watch it.

Everything I heard about AdMob is that it's making money for them and losing
money for developers - there are clicks but there are no purchases. You could
try, but I wouldn't expect much from it.

------
DenisM
Very god job on video quality by the way, how did you encode it?

~~~
amichail
Snapz Pro X

~~~
DenisM
What were the encoding parameters? Resolution, bit-rate etc. I tried to put
couple of demos on YouTube and they don't look nearly as good, even though the
source video is very crisp.

~~~
amichail
I used the default ones. This software has a free trial btw.

